# Greetings TTer's



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi to all 
as all of you felt the first time joining such out standing TT forum ( remember that buzz and joyful chest feelin' :roll: )

my name is Mohammed AL Ayoub and ma good friends call me U.B 
proudly owner of 2002 Audi TT 8N 225 with S-line Misano Red /Grey with only 50.000 km reading on ODO
wish you all a very pleasant day/nite and groovie breeze cruise in this adoring weather.
Regards
U.B


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome U.B whats the weather like over there [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

Big hi to all of ya

pardon me for ma delayed reply as i just came back from Frankfurt due my duty as a flight attendant.  
well,
at the moment the weather is more than joyful at 25-27 degree's along this pleasant wind,sure it ma weather for a cruise along the sea road.
btw i got a very interesting found on haldex controller and other bits from here and there and i would love to share it with you .

warm regards
U.B


----------

